# County English Saddle



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have always ridden western or bareback...I never owned and english saddle until my daughter decided she would like to try hunter-jumper. Ugh, I have tons of western tack...but I had to buy all "new" tack?! So, I bought her a good used eventer County saddle to get her started. Out of curiousity, I rode w it. It is slightly to small for me...but, wow!!!! The comfort is amazing!!!! In fact, it was so comfy, I rode w it many more times - even though it is small for me! I even considered getting myself one in my size. They are super well made and...if you sit in one, wow! They are fantastic!!!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Countys are indeed excellent quality and they hold their value really well.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

mildot said:


> Countys are indeed excellent quality and they hold their value really well.


"hold their value really well." Ain't that the truth! That is why I "considered" getting my self one. Even used, a good one isn't "cheap"! But, I couldn't justify it for "just because"...and I have plenty of western saddles.


----------

